# Old school crossover questions: Sony XDP-4000X vs PP FRX-456



## mosk22rte (Dec 28, 2009)

I recently bought a Kenwood DNX6140 HU for my '98 4Runner, and this has prompted me to re-do its sound system: I'm finally ditching the mediocre Sony Xplod speakers and passive crossovers that were installed by the previous owner and installing some of the formerly awesome/hopefully still awesome gear I've stockpiled over the years.

The components:

Kenwood DNX6140 HU
Soundstream Rubicon 555 (to be run as 80w X 2 mid woofers + 150w X 1 sub)
Nakamichi PA-304 (45w x 2 for tweets + 45w x 2 full range rear fill)
Dynaudio MW160 mid woofers
Dynaudio MD100 tweeters
Nakamichi 5.25" 3-ways (rear fill)
Illusion Audio Nd-12 sub in sealed enclosure

*My crossover dilemma: Sony XDP-4000X vs. PP FRX-456*
I have both a Sony XDP-4000X and a Precision Power FRX-456, and I can only use one of 'em. 

The Sony XDP-4000X has amazing specs and features (including programmable 10 band parametric equalization and time correction), but its crossover points aren't as versatile as the FRX-456, e.g., the sub output on the Sony can only be crossed at 78Hz or 99Hz, while the sub crossover point on the FRX-456 can be set in 41 increments between 20Hz and 278Hz. The Sony has similar restrictions on the other crossover points -- mid woofers and mids can each be crossed at 500Hz, 793Hz, or 1.25kHz, and tweeters can be crossed at 4kHz, 5.03kHz, or 6.34kHz, while the FRZ-456 is has 41 incremental crossover points each for mid bass, mid range, and high.

On the other hand, while its crossover points aren't as versatile, the slope of the Sony's crossovers can be set to an astounding 72 db (!), while the PP is limited to the more traditional old school values of 18 db for the sub channel and 12 db for the other channels. And the Sony has that awesome 10 band parametric equalizer, a built-in line driver, and time correction that can be set in .25" increments. The PP is just a crossover, so if I go with the PP I'll likely add either an AudioControl Four.1i or a Kicker KQ5, which are also refugees from previous installs.

Decisions, decisions...

Does anyone have experience with either or (preferably) both of these crossover units? I could use some opinions or real world experiences from someone who has setup and used either or both of these units.

Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I believe you can only use the Sony XDP-4000X with the Sony C90 or Sony Cd910 headunits as it uses unilink for the processor's remote turn-on and the ability to select which crossover and eq memory setting you want to use.


----------



## mosk22rte (Dec 28, 2009)

pyropoptrt said:


> I believe you can only use the Sony XDP-4000X with the Sony C90 or Sony Cd910 headunits as it uses unilink for the processor's remote turn-on and the ability to select which crossover and eq memory setting you want to use.


Well that would suck  I actually have a C90 that I bought at the same time as the XPD-4000X, but as awesome as it is I don't plan to use it in this system, as I really want the BT, Nav, iPod integration, and video features of the DNX6140 for this vehicle. 

Did Sony (or anyone) ever made an adapter to let you use the XDP-4000X with a third party HU?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Use the PPI... the Sony is a giant POS. Especially, if you plan to integrate video... the latency (input to output delay) of the 4000x makes it unusable for video playback.


----------



## mosk22rte (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks a *ton* -- I would _never_ have thought about latency until I encountered it.

Any thoughts on the FRX-456 as a crossover? Given my above components and system design, any suggestions for comparable crossovers I might also consider?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

mosk22rte said:


> Thanks a *ton* -- I would _never_ have thought about latency until I encountered it.
> 
> Any thoughts on the FRX-456 as a crossover? Given my above components and system design, any suggestions for comparable crossovers I might also consider?


I'm sure it's a good piece... just make sure the potentiometers are in good shape. I've used other PPI crossovers and they have all been great.

BTW, the latency of the 4000x makes all your video look like a bad Kung-Fu movie. :laugh:


----------



## marko (Jul 10, 2006)

the frx is an awsome sq unit, i regret selling mine. had great results with it and dead easy to set up and tune!

the let down with the sony unit is the x-over points, why the hell did sony do this??


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

It was designed around the drivers they sold at the time, same as the xes setup.


----------



## gutz (Aug 8, 2008)

I had the frx for a while ( before i went the car-pc route ) and enjoyed it!
Great crossover if you need the flexibility

I have no exprience with the sony but the ppi is a very solid and versatile unit 

BTW the sub slope is 24db not 18db


----------



## mosk22rte (Dec 28, 2009)

gutz said:


> I had the frx for a while ( before i went the car-pc route ) and enjoyed it!
> Great crossover if you need the flexibility
> 
> I have no exprience with the sony but the ppi is a very solid and versatile unit
> ...



Cool -- thanks. (I thought I recalled reading in the manual that the slope was 18db, but I'll obviously take 24


----------

